# Shells recommended for a shellie tank?



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

As mentioned in my other thread (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=236997), I am starting a Shellie tank and am thinking about getting Occies. If not them, some Multis.

As their natural shells are nigh-on impossible to come by, what types of shells do you recommend, and where would one locate them for purchase?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

PM sent as vendor links not permitted.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I used green and gold turbo shells, and my multies seem happy with them. I've heard that the tonna tesselata(?) shells are lighter weight and easier to move, for fish that like to move their shells around. Other folks are happy with whales-eye or escargot shells.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist, who would be happy to send a link to a place you can get any of the above except the escargot shells, but you'd have to buy a bunch!)


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'll continue our conversation here, whiskeyriver.

Whales-eye, escargot shells and other similar sizes are great for occies. I actually prefer to put a variety in the tank to see which they prefer. You want a shell that is big enough for the fish to defend and spawn in and not too small they get trapped in.


----------



## Bodenhimer (May 1, 2011)

yea turbo shells r perfect. Lots of sand. U could google turbo shell and what not


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

I actually found some decent-sized gold and silver-mouth turbos in a craft shop, the "large" variety coming in around 2.5", the mediums around 1.5". Would those be big enough for occies?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Turbos are pretty and the fish like them, but they are also heavy and you may not see the behavior where the fish move them around much. I like the whale-eyes.

The shells in Lake T that shellies naturally use have a round opening about the size of a penny.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Turbos are pretty and the fish like them, but they are also heavy and you may not see the behavior where the fish move them around much. I like the whale-eyes.
> 
> The shells in Lake T that shellies naturally use have a round opening about the size of a penny.


Too heavy for Occies, you think?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shellies will not move the heavy turbos as much as the lighter whale-eyes.


----------



## whiskeyriver (Nov 29, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> Shellies will not move the heavy turbos as much as the lighter whale-eyes.


Guess I gotta order some, then! Hah hah. I have some time. My tank is still cycling.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Would anyone mind specifying the ACTUAL type of shell shellies use??

I am wanting to do a shellie tank in my 40 gal, and would LOVE to get the actual shells for them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Neothauma Tanganyicense. On the rare occasion when I found found them available for sale, they were _extremely _expensive.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> Neothauma Tanganyicense. On the rare occasion when I found found them available for sale, they were _extremely _expensive.


Dunno if $1.50-$2.50 per shell is extremely expensive? I guess it depends on your outlook. For sure a lot more (about x10) than the nearly free stuff most of us use.
Dunno why they are so expensive though. I guess there is some sort of legal thing about collecting em for sale from the lake?

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> Neothauma Tanganyicense. On the rare occasion when I found found them available for sale, they were _extremely _expensive.


Dunno if $1.50-$2.50 per shell is extremely expensive? I guess it depends on your outlook. For sure a lot more (about x10) than the nearly free stuff most of us use.
Dunno why they are so expensive and hard to get hold of though. I guess there is some sort of legal thing about collecting em for sale from the lake? They are for sure very comon lake wide.
For sure someone should look at breeding em in captivity and selling the snails and shells if it is illegal to collect and sell them. For sure some big profits to be made I think.

All the best James

PS sorry about the double post. This forum bugs me sometimes. I press edit and a second post apears.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I never found them for $1.50...I can't recall what the price was, but I could only find collector shells and I'm thinking they were over $50 each.

Yes, with the pics of the lake where they are everywhere, you would think they would be easier to get.


----------



## kkbward (Jan 1, 2007)

I found some awesome whale eye shells for about $.30 a pop - they are fantastic - nice wide openings, very light and they look great.... PM me for a link if you are interested.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Well it took some time but I found this
http://www.cichlidsandherps.net/id25.html
Not great.
My suspition is the import of fresh Neothauma shells has been banned.

All the best James


----------

